

ImageShack and Symantec both hacked - TimingCheers
http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=jhLt7s83

======
neotek
It's disturbing just how bad some of ImageShack's code is, not only from a
functional standpoint but from an aesthetic one too.

------
dutchbrit
Wowzerzz! Looked like they got completely pwned!

In all seriousness, sure, show they have bad security. But this isn't the
ethical way to go round it. All their source is in the open, it's the worst
thing you could imagine.

------
kalleboo
Whee my username is in there as a PHP file

~~~
endianswap
What's that from? Did you host a mirror for Imageshack?

~~~
kalleboo
I helped Alex out with some extremely basic form-swapping JavaScript way back
when the site was brand-new, and the was a hidden tribute page for me for a
while.

------
jfolkins
define('YFROG_AUTH_SALT', 'Obama reveals tough executive pay limits ');

